# Transfer to EHD: Error 855



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

Reference is to ViP622 (software L614) and Western Digital WDH1CS7500N 750GB EHD.

My 750GB EHD is about half full and playbacks present no discernible problem.

Recently, however, about 5 to 10 minutes after new transfers to the EHD are initiated, the following error message appears:

Error 855
"An error occurred while transferring events to your USB Storage Device"

With no effect I have reset both ViP622 and WD EHD (power disconnect - pause - reconnect).

Any suggestions? How may I determine whether this is a problem with ViP622 or WD EHD?

Keith


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would connect the disk to Linux PC and run fsck after does check by other program for bad sectors.


----------



## Allen Noland (Apr 23, 2002)

Are you trying to transfer the same recording every time? If so, try transferring something different.


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

Allen Noland said:


> Are you trying to transfer the same recording every time? If so, try transferring something different.


No, I've tried transferring different programs, singularly and also as a group. No matter what programs I select, the process ends with an error around 5-10 minutes!

Keith


----------



## JackDobiash (Jul 20, 2005)

Maybe try recording something short and see if that will transfer, something which takes less than 5-10 minutes to go. Just record a few commercials worth of stuff and then transfer that. At least this will tell you if it's at least possible to transfer stuff over.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

As I understand an error 855 if nothing else is hooked up to the USB port, there are three possible problems: (a) a USB cord problem, (b) an EHD power supply problem (loose cord, etc.), or (c) a drive problem. The suggestion to try something really, really short might help to indicate if the problem is among those three or another unknown problem.


----------

